# Uriel(Bastard!!) vs. Asura's Wrath



## ~Avant~ (Mar 28, 2013)

Scenario 1: How far does Base Uriel get
Scenario 2: Uriel in executioner mode
Scenario 3: Fallen Executioner mode Uriel
Scenario 4: Augoeides Uriel

He fights everyone 1 on 1. and gets fully healed after each fight.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 28, 2013)

Solos easily in every scenario.


----------



## Amae (Mar 28, 2013)

At his weakest Uriel's a star buster (?) and has a massive speed advantage. Can anyone in the verse even get pass his eternal atoms?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 28, 2013)

Base Uriel: Planet+
Executioner: Can destroy a star with Gungnir
Fallen: Stronger and kept rising in power
Dark body Uriel: This one hit Galaxy level and kept rising

Luminious bodies/Augoeides are described as having the power to destroy stars and rival Quasars in that box with generally explains things. Fallen Uriel is much stronger than a regular one in his Augoeides mode.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 28, 2013)

I had heard some crazy things about Chakravartin and Final Form Asura. Ergo the posting of this thread


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 28, 2013)

Asshurt's Wrath has no real hax to speak of, just slightly FTL characters and lots of DC.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 28, 2013)

But I still think Asura would be capable of damaging Uriel. Like Beelzebub said, the best way for D.S. to get past all his high level barriers was to simply directly attack Uriel physically with his own body. Asura is all about punching shit. So he would at least make it interesting (at least until Uriel uses his Augoeides)


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 28, 2013)

No.......he wouldn't. He has nowhere near the speed or power to break through his shields before getting offed and can't hit the Eternal Atoms at all.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 28, 2013)

The shields dont block against normal physical contact. Asura wont be able to destroy any eternal atoms, but he'll manage to land a few good hits on Uriels body. Asura does have the speed and power to hit Uriel...


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 28, 2013)

What.....? Of course they do (not like it even matters since Uriel's durability is higher). Dark Schneider and Uriel were punching each other and it blocked physical shit like explosions.

And no he doesn't. All he has is reactions to Chakravartin's beams which aren't anywhere near as fast.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 28, 2013)

The shields act as magical defenses against status ailment type abilities. Not against normal physical contact, its why Beelzebub suggested Dark Schneider use this method in the first place. The explosions it protected him from were magically induced.

Base Asura was able to destroy a planet sized opponent. From what videos I've seen, his strength grows far more exponentially. So at the very least he should be capable of doing damage to Uriel in his Execution form. Also I recall Asura flying by celestial bodies in his fight against Chakravartin at faster than light speed, which would indeed be fast enough.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 28, 2013)

............................What exactly are you on?

They were exchanging PUNCHES and KICKS. The spells were put on the punches and kicks because they were more efficient to deliver that way.



> The explosions it protected him from were magically induced.



What kind of response is this? Guess what explosions produce, regardless of whether it was ki, magic, a nuke, etc.? PSI. Punches, how do they work? PSI.



> Also I recall Asura flying by celestial bodies in his fight against Chakravartin at faster than light speed, which would indeed be fast enough.



Way to go and miss the point.

Bastard!! FTL>>>>Asshurt's Wrath FTL.

What is this shit, April 2012 again?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 28, 2013)

Dont get all butthurt. 

1st: Ok.
2nd: You look at what you just said. The spells were put on their punches and kicks. Now why is it more efficient for them to deliver them in that manner?
3rd: How in the world would you possibly know if Bastards FTL>Asura's Wrath FTL?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 29, 2013)

They are not just trading physical attacks,


*Spoiler*: __ 








"Punch-block" is pretty clear on what it blocks, physical punches. Serpahim and Demon lords work actively towards rewriting the shell of the dispel bound before they can shatter it, this keeps happening while trying to overcome the shield regen and recreating their own shields as they work their way to the eternal atoms shield after shield.

Yes punching is involved but it's far more than just that, simply punching will not do, hence the need to rewrite the barriers before shattering them.

We are talking about beings who fight on more than one plane i.e more than just physical plane.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 29, 2013)

Because they needed to exchange millions of blows a second to break through all the shields and you can't exactly do that if you're stuck chanting a spell or firing beams from a distance.

The best Asura's Wrath speed feats (Chakravartin's beams) are several dozen times the speed of light. Bastard!!'s are several thousand.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 29, 2013)

That's hilarious which means that even base Uriel would blitz them all.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 29, 2013)

updated scans of the explanation:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Mar 29, 2013)

Correct me, what didn't Asura defeat Chakravartin, the one who created the universe? (Stars, Galaxies...etc)


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 29, 2013)

Where are the Asura fan boys at?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 29, 2013)

he never did that

Chakravartin is the origin of all the mantra the cast used, but that's it


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Mar 29, 2013)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> he never did that
> 
> Chakravartin is the origin of all the mantra the cast used, but that's it



Well he claimed he created the world, right? I am not sure if his claim is accepted around here.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm not that far yet in bastard!! but from what I've heard Uriel rapes



> The best Asura's Wrath speed feats (Chakravartin's beams) are several dozen times the speed of light. Bastard!!'s are several thousand.



Actually I have a calc that puts chakra's beam at over a dozen thousands times the speed of light.



> Well he claimed he created the world, right? I am not sure if his claim is accepted around here.



He did create the world, that's no big deal since he can creat stars and shit, but the universe happens to be a fuckton bigger than the world FYI.


----------



## Red Angel (Mar 29, 2013)

Solos the whole verse, what else?


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Mar 29, 2013)

> He did create the world, that's no big deal since he can creat stars and shit, but the universe happens to be a fuckton bigger than the world FYI.



Well it depends how you interpret the world "World" because as far as I know one of World's meaning is: "Everything that exists anywhere"


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 29, 2013)

DarkLordDragon said:


> Well it depends how you interpret the world "World" because as far as I know one of World's meaning is: "Everything that exists anywhere"



I think that by world, they mean world as in world. As in planet. I've never seen "everything" being referred to as the world, but anyway, he said he created Gaea over and over again and that he would go to other worlds in need of his guidance, so yeah, I guess he was talking strictly about Gaea.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 29, 2013)

Chakravartin (To Asura) said:
			
		

> Now that you have become a perfect being, I may now leave this world, and save other worlds in need of my guidance.



I'm pretty sure the AW verse isn't a multiverse.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Mar 29, 2013)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> I think that by world, they mean world as in world. As in planet. I've never seen "everything" being referred to as the world, but anyway, he said he created Gaea over and over again and that he would go to other worlds in need of his guidance, so yeah, I guess he was talking strictly about Gaea.



I see what you mean. Well anyway let's see how this will end.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Mar 29, 2013)

^^ Actually, There's the main Universe, then there's Naraka, And the Event Horizon, and whatever pocket dimension the Karma Fortress is in.

Here's Chakravartin's beam calc HMT did:



The second version he got is 16448.63 c

Also, Derpaholic calced Chakravartin's Large Planet throwing here:



Energy For Moving The Large Planet = 2,278,704,620,000 Yottatons, or 2 Foe at least, as used escape velocity instead of what it's speed could of been, which is FTL at least.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Mar 29, 2013)

I thought those were dimensions, not universes.

Also, that second calc is... questionable.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Mar 29, 2013)

Naraka is the reality between life and death. Basically purgatory.

The Karma Fortress part is a pocket dimension, though and the Event Horizon is likely that, an event horizon.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 30, 2013)

Derpaholic's calc is not questionable, it's plain wrong. That feat is undoubtedly unquantifiable


----------



## Hale (Mar 30, 2013)

I seriously doubt anything in the AW verse is getting by uriel's dispel bound


----------

